# Abandoned house and storm shelter.



## TheTexasRoadrunner (Nov 15, 2022)

Just found a abandoned house with a storm shelter behind it. The house is in horrible disrepair and not worth dealing with BUT the storm shelter sitting behind it is in excellent condition minus no door to it. I'm gonna wait until Friday to see if anyone shows up as theirs signs that people have stayed here before. Friday night me and the pups will head there from are.camp and stay for the night. If all goes good will make it out new home..... If not then.... Well you get the idea. We are in Quincy Illinois BTW.


----------



## TheTexasRoadrunner (Nov 16, 2022)

Here's the abandoned house.


----------

